# New FTA service with generic channels



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

I found this new FTA service called Free Direct Broadcast Satellite Network and the channels on the lineup are generic.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

There is already a post on this somewhere I believe.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

The service is not active as of yet.


----------

